# No bill of sale/brand inspection -- Montana



## Chevaux

Seems to me that there was a thread here on brand inspections awhile back. The gist of it was that you can get a brand inspection quite easily -- pretty much just by asking an inspector to come out to "inspect" the horse. After that, you'll have the official brand inspection report/form to use a proof of ownership.

Merely posing a question here for the sake of discussion but what if a mare you own has a foal (grade)? You would not have a bill of sale for it (I think the court system frowns upon someone writing a bill of sale to themselves) so your only recourse to prove ownership would be the brand inspection document.


----------



## stevenson

don't the papers show where they were signed off on the back ? 
and They list you as the owner , seems that would be good enough.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Not sure of the brand laws in Mt. Why do you need a brand inspection? Are you transporting him across state or county lines? 
Just for an example here in Nevada,we need a valid inspection and/or a transport slip to haul livestock across county lines, technically we need a brand inspection at all times. ( you can buy a one time, one month or lifetime inspection). 
Check your laws before you get carried away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman

When we moved from CA to NM, we had 30 days to get them inspected, after arrival. We had notarized bills of sale. But if I remember right, registration papers with ownership recorded would have been good also. Check the MT laws, and, if unclear, call the inspector of the county you're moving to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mangomelon

Cowchick, I am moving him from Oregon to Montana so that's why I need it  at least from my understanding of Montana's laws.

I have his papers in my name, but I didn't think that was a valid proof of ownership.


----------



## Sweeney Road

Why not have your local brand inspector do the brand inspection before you leave OR? I have shipped a few horses to MT. A couple had their auction bills of sale, but one did not (bought from a kill pen and the haulers were not given a bill of sale). I had my vet do Coggins/Health Certificate and Brand Inspection before the horses left my state (WA).


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

From the Montana Brand Inspection site:

Brand Inspection is required:

Before removal from the County.
Before removal from the State.
Before a change of ownership (selling one head or more cattle or horses).
Before cattle or horses are sold at a livestock auction.
Before slaughter at a licensed establishment.


All Brand Inspections must be made in the daylight.
The inspection shall include an examination of the livestock and all marks and brands to identify ownership of the livestock.
A bill of sale is required to prove ownership. A bill of sale signed by the seller and adequately describing the livestock sold must be presented to the livestock inspector whenever the change of ownership inspection is made or whenever a buyer of livestock requests a county line or state line inspection for livestock.
Before any removal or change of ownership may take place, the seller of livestock shall request all required inspections and shall pay the required fees; 50 cents per head on cattle and $6.00 per head on horses.

If you have any questions feel free to contact the Department of Livestock Brands Enforcement Division, Helena, Montana, (406)-444-2045 or Animal Health at (406)-444-2043. 

Just call and ask them if the papers from the registry showing you as owner are sufficient. If not, the registry probably has the records that show the original transfer from the old owner to you. They can probably research it and produce copies for you, for a fee I'm sure.


----------



## EliRose

When I sent Remy to Montana, Brook Ledge told me I did NOT need a brand inspection, as I was coming from a state that does not require them and has no brand inspectors. Instead I just sent him with his bill of sale, Coggins, and health certification.


----------

